# can you guess



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Does anyone know what this device is?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

saw sharpener??


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Dont know what the tool is called came out of a leathermans tool chest.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Checked leather working tools and didn't find anything.......can't get a good enough look to make a guess. That's all it would be.....a guess.....:laugh:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

looks like some type of extender tool.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

I'll guess its for shrinking or crimping leather. Maybe back in the day cupcake liners were made from hides.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The metalwork in pic-2 looks heat-marked, so perhaps something for burning holes through leather?

Perhaps if there was a powerful spring somewhere to throw the spike forwards, I'd suspect an early form of humane cow-killer.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

It does look blued, which is associated with guns

Werebo - not what they call a capture gun used to kill cattle, as far as I know.

BG


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

The only pictures I have of it. Friend sent me pictures and said came out of leathermans tool chest. He asked if I knew what it was used for. So figured someone here might know.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Aahh, thanks BG, I weren't sure of the name so I 'invented' what seemed the most descriptive name I could think of :grin: - Here in the UK, they fire a metal 'bolt' to stun the cattle before bleeding.

It's an intriguing gadget though, the hooped bit over the spikey bit does look to be some form of 'stop' or guard, though I've no idea about the hook on what appears to be t'other end of the spike. possibly something to burn a preset depth of hole in something to be leather-covered....


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

My thought was maybe something like putting holes for the stitching.


----------

